# Worst experience with IDP IELTS



## TorukMakto (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to warn you if you are planning to appear for IELTS then I would suggest not to go through IDP. Besides there mismanagement in conducting the exams they also failed to deliver the results in time.

I appeared for the IELTS exam on 19th July, results of which were due on 02-Aug-2014 but every week they send a apology email for not able to assess the papers.  It's not just me but some of my friends too are facing this issue.

Being in this community for long, I thought it would be better to share it with you guys.


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

same for me first on date of IELTS they said reporting time is 11:00 AM and when i enter a long queue nothing to sit and relax has to stand still 12:30 PM. exam started on 1:00PM and i was fully exhausted by that time

result was due on 4th july got message that delayed by a week 

trying to go for BC this time.
please share British Council Experience

thanks


----------



## sushagg (Aug 4, 2014)

bob_1982 said:


> same for me first on date of IELTS they said reporting time is 11:00 AM and when i enter a long queue nothing to sit and relax has to stand still 12:30 PM. exam started on 1:00PM and i was fully exhausted by that time
> 
> result was due on 4th july got message that delayed by a week
> 
> ...


Personally, I feel BC is better than IDP. They are more organised and professional. IMHO, I felt BC's reading and listening sections easier as compared to IDP. These are my scores with BC - L-9, R-9, S-8,W-8


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

I have already mentioned this in some other thread, again I would like to share:

IDP is such an unorganized organization. No value for our hard-earned 10,000 bucks. The whole scenario was too irritating. I got so much exhausted and tired well before sitting in the exam, and same goes for 80% of the candidates who appeared in the test. There were no seats in the waiting area only 20% people got chairs to sit. Pathetic IDP!!!


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

DIBP so worst, never expected


----------



## The_Boss (Jul 10, 2014)

mah said:


> DIBP so worst, never expected


Hope you meant IDP and not DIBP


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks for the help mate..i was thinking of getting registered for IDP as slots for BC already full...



TorukMakto said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to warn you if you are planning to appear for IELTS then I would suggest not to go through IDP. Besides there mismanagement in conducting the exams they also failed to deliver the results in time.
> 
> ...


----------



## darlon (Feb 8, 2015)

bob_1982 said:


> trying to go for BC this time.
> please share British Council Experience
> 
> thanks


I've been twice to BC so far (still waiting for my results) and I'm pleased with the organization of the exam. They even made noticeable improvements for that two months period. 

Once you take note of the timing of all procedures during the exam day, you can spend your time up to the minute for mental preparation as well. What I did last time was to get processed along with the stream of people and just before entering the examination room to step aside for a 40 minutes walk at the hallway, because I knew exactly when the instructions start and that once I enter I'll be sitting for hous. Added benefit is that walking clears my head and helps me concentrate


----------



## sino (Mar 14, 2014)

I agree to most of the comments posted on this thread. My experience with IDP was terrible, from hall arrangements to result announcement. They withheld my result for 40 days ( reason given was random qaulity checks ) and only to my surprise i was given 6 in speaking. Applied for reevaluation, and it was another 60 days wait. Needless to say, customercare behaviour was very rude, as if I am availing some free service from them.

My frank opinion is to go for BC instead of IDP. Atleast we can avail a professional conduct of exam and after-exam services.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

TorukMakto said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to warn you if you are planning to appear for IELTS then I would suggest not to go through IDP. Besides there mismanagement in conducting the exams they also failed to deliver the results in time.
> 
> ...


There seems to be alot of hate against IDP, there is some legitamte issues with IELTS testing as a whole so its understandable. 

However i personally had a good experience. But keep in mind i did it in Doha back then


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

I too had a decent experience with IDP. Honestly, nothing to complain about - right from the registration through the exam and results. BC dates were all booked up for 3 months when I registered, so IDP was the only option. IDP conducts the general tests more frequently than BC. Came to know from the invigilator about the dramatic rise in ielts applicants over last 6 months. Not sure if that is reason for the issues some of the guys on the forum faced.


----------

